# floating plants for cichlids



## menelaos (Feb 28, 2007)

hi i am new to aquatic plants but i plan on resarching them on this site.
I have a 29gal tank right now with central american cichlids in it. By the end of summer i plan on getting a 125gal with a jack dempsey, green terror, convict and a few more. I have always used fake plant and still will because these fish up root them and tear them up. I would like to add a floating plant to the tank. I just need to know what floater will go good with them. the water is alittle hard. Plus i really dont want a plant that will take over the top of the tank, something that will stay smaller and is managable is what i am looking for
If any one can help i will appreciate it..thanks..


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Frog bit works great, it never really gets unmanagable because it is easy to remove.


----------



## menelaos (Feb 28, 2007)

some beople said salvinia and duckweed. I dont want somthing that i will have a problem controling i will check out what u said. I dont want to go with planted cause cichlids are known for up rooting but i would like something real(its just cool). Plus i think floaters will help skiddish or shy fish feel more secure to swim as deither(surface swimming fish) do be cause they feel safer from out of water pretators because there is cover. I think it might bring out the higher level of the tank. I herd it might help algee, amonia, nitrares levels etc.. also. I really do not know much about plant up keep in tanks i will resarch any advice is helpful. If the addatives like cichlid salt etc.. and whatever the plant needs will clash i dont know either. Please feel free to help Thanks....


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

How much light will you have on the tank? Duckweed will cover the surface completely over time, but limited light will slow down the process. Chances are, the fish will eat some of it as well. Filtration is another factor to consider. A hob filter constantly pushes floating plants down into the water. I tried putting duckweed in a 55 with 2 Aquaclear hob filters, it never lasted very long. I think the fish were the main reason. Cichlids do eat live plants, and many other fish also like duckweed.


----------



## menelaos (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont know, i dont have the bigger tank i want yet. i am just puting back up my 29gal witch i tore down years ago. I figured the cichlids wold eat some of the plant and figured it might help control it hopfully not kill it. Also in time i might try adding a plant to my 29gal for practice(thats what i am using this tank for to get back in the hobby the right way) I just needed something i could manage, control, and is fairly easy to cars for. I dont want it to cover the whole top of the tank. plus help control my ammonia, nitrates and stuff.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Menelaos.

I've had very good luck floating Hornwort, Anacharis, and Najas grass in my African tank. Even though the Cichlids will nibble on them, they are all very fast growing, so they'll never deplete it, plus they are great excess nutrient suckers. 

I also keep Anubias in the tank, which they may also nibble on, but I toss all of my clippings in from other tanks, so they are overwhelmed with it, and don't make much of a dent in it even if they do have an occasional bite.


----------



## menelaos (Feb 28, 2007)

i have been gone for the weekend and just checked. I am puting up a 29gal with a few smaller central american cichlids. Later on i am gona get a 125gal and convert it. so i will resarch these plants and experament with the one i choose. If i can manage it and it works i will incorperate it in my bigger tank. i do not want it to cover the whole top of my tank but i thought if i keep triming it and pluse the fish eating it will help it stay in check. pluse i liked the fact that it will suck up some and help keep tank levels in order thank you very much....


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

a friend of mine uses duckweed in some tanks with his cichlids, and also uses some hygrophilia difformis in others. but then again, these tanks are breeding tanks, so he's not too worried about aesthetics


----------

